# Refridgerator for storing/fermenting?



## barnderosa (Sep 28, 2007)

Has anyone every considered using an extra refrigerator to control temperator for fermenting and/or storing wine?


----------



## Sacalait (Sep 29, 2007)

In an effort to get some of the tartaric acid to drop out I store some bottles in the fridge.


----------



## Wine Maker (Sep 29, 2007)

I use my extra refrig to cold stabilize my wine after fermentation is complete. It helps to prevent tartaric crystals (although not harmful) from developing and it helps clear the wine.

Depending on how much you are cold stabilizing, make sure your shelf is fully supported. I remove my shelves, add a piece of plywood, and turn the setting all the way down. After 2 - 3 weeks the wine should be cleared and ready for a final racking before bottling.


----------



## baobei816 (Jan 14, 2009)

*http://www.liangdianup.com/tobacciana_z.htm*

Water pipes


I am thinking about buying some wholesale water pipes from this company in China 
but I am not sure if they are legal to bring in to the states? What are the laws on water pipes, bongs, and pipes?


----------



## arcticsid (Jan 14, 2009)

BAO, didn't realize you could smoke wine, that sure brings up a new aspect on this whole wine making thing.
Troy


----------



## mjdtexan (Feb 12, 2009)

baobei816 said:


> What are the laws on water pipes, bongs, and pipes?









I hadnt thought about that. What tempature do you store wine at? I am new, so that is why I am asking.


----------



## arcticsid (Feb 12, 2009)

I'm wonderng what the law reads in regards to smoking in an old fridge. I have 2 stand up freezers I use for tool storage. I never did thinking about sitting inside of it with a nice glass of wine, and a wine making implement with smoke coming out of it. Kinda puts a spin on the wine making huh?
Troy


----------

